# Johnsen boats



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Fished the hell outta one for years on the Goon. It does have a good bit of hull slap. But the fish didn't seem to mind much. Some people fill and smooth the front chime above water line. In a attempt to teduce the slap. They are solid boats. I had one with full decks fron/rear. I haven't seen another like it.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Johnsen

http://boat-manufacturers.findthebest.com/l/13629/Whites-Fiberglass

I've got one also, 1992 hull, 2014 Tohatsu 20 4stroke.
Love it!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

They are cool little boats. I live right down the street from the shop they were made in. Cool guy i still see him all the time


----------



## skifflife (Jul 9, 2016)

I know this is a old post but I have a johnsen and I'm trying to stop the flex I have a large deck up front and back but still need something in floor what kind of false floor would I put


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

skifflife said:


> I know this is a old post but I have a johnsen and I'm trying to stop the flex I have a large deck up front and back but still need something in floor what kind of false floor would I put


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-1967-johnsen-starfisher-14.36427/page-7#post-344873


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I use to have one as a small skiff to use in the upper creeks, mangroves, lakes and some shallow water fishing. Makes a great little addition for those who have a larger boat and just wants something simple to fish those waters I just described. I had 2 of them in the 14ft over the years. If I had to find another one, the 16ft is rare to find but wider and longer. I thought the 1st HB Whipray was made from one, the 1st time I saw Flip peddling them, with just a basic front and back deck and couldn't figure out why he was selling the basic hull 1st run, for $6999. Hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## Slwhite (Jul 3, 2018)

habanalure said:


> Does anyone have any history on the Johnsen boats made in Groveland Fl
> I just got a real nice one that I'm going to mod.
> Thanks


My father owned this company. He bought it from a group of doctors out of leesburg fla. Before i was born in 1961. He kept the name of his previous employer's. He started the business at my grandfathers boarding school before moving across hwy 33 to build his home and business.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Slwhite said:


> My father owned this company. He bought it from a group of doctors out of leesburg fla. Before i was born in 1961. He kept the name of his previous employer's. He started the business at my grandfathers boarding school before moving across hwy 33 to build his home and business.


Awesome! Welcome to microskiff.com. To me, that boat was one of the grandfather skiffs that make up the microskiff genre of boats today. Got any pictures you'd like to share?


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome indeed! I have a 1992 14.10 which I will have until death,love the build,the look and the feel. Kudos to your dad, damn fine boat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Another warm welcome from another Johnsen fan, very cool little skiffs!


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Another warm welcome from another Johnsen fan, very cool little skiffs!





habanalure said:


> Does anyone have any history on the Johnsen boats made in Groveland Fl
> I just got a real nice one that I'm going to mod.
> Thanks















Hi I just bought a 14’ Johnsen skiff, at least that’s what I think it is it looks to be in fair unmodified condition. How stable are these boats? I have a NEW 5 Hp 4 stroke merc that would plane my last boat a starcraft 14’ , but not very stable at rest. Will the 5 move this boat ok? Haven’t put it in the water yet. Any info you can give me will be great. Thanks , Jack


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

They are great little boats for they’re intended purposes, lakes, rivers, backwaters! As far as the 5 being enough, I am not sure. That 25 is enough though! Stability is only really able to be measured by you, there are guys that can walk the gunnels on that skiff and then there are those that would struggle walking the centerline! I feel they are stable for me and I am a lean 250#’s! Keep it light, and don’t expect to cross a 4’ seas with it and you’ll probably love it! Hope that was some help!


----------



## Flashman (Apr 7, 2019)

I just purchased a 2001 14ft. Johnsen/Whites fiberglass boat. It has a 25hp Johnson. Its fast. Nice little boat. The previous owner built and electronics console but it was rotted. So now I am building a new one.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Any relation to General Sir Harry Padget Flashman?


----------



## Flashman (Apr 7, 2019)

bobber said:


> Any relation to General Sir Harry Padget Flashman?


Lol. Nope. I sell Flash auto detail products so my nickname is Flashman.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 7, 2019)

Took the boat out this weekend. I had company visiting and worked like an animal to finish the console, install my electronics and wiring. Still more to do like make cushions, deck lights




























. But got 95% done.


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

just got this bad johnsen not to long ago!


----------



## Flashman (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow. Very nice boat. It must fly with that 25 Yamaha.


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

Flashman said:


> Wow. Very nice boat. It must fly with that 25 Yamaha.


oh yeah, hitting anywhere from 27-30 just depends on conditions


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

What type of paint or finish did you use on the inside of the boat?


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

sirvenjose said:


> What type of paint or finish did you use on the inside of the boat?


Not to sure. I bought it fully rigged like that. It was some super old dudes lake boat in Michigan and towed it to florida to sell it


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

View attachment 114818






















































View attachment 114818


jack groves said:


> View attachment 34488
> View attachment 34490
> Hi I just bought a 14’ Johnsen skiff, at least that’s what I think it is it looks to be in fair unmodified condition. How stable are these boats? I have a NEW 5 Hp 4 stroke merc that would plane my last boat a starcraft 14’ , but not very stable at rest. Will the 5 move this boat ok? Haven’t put it in the water yet. Any info you can give me will be great. Thanks , Jack





jack groves said:


> View attachment 34488
> View attachment 34490
> Hi I just bought a 14’ Johnsen skiff, at least that’s what I think it is it looks to be in fair unmodified condition. How stable are these boats? I have a NEW 5 Hp 4 stroke merc that would plane my last boat a starcraft 14’ , but not very stable at rest. Will the 5 move this boat ok? Haven’t put it in the water yet. Any info you can give me will be great. Thanks , Jack


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@jack groves How did the 5hp do?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I want to know how the 5hp did as well. Planning on something similar with yamaha 9.9 four stroke. 

@gandolf you gotta give us some more pics of that thing. Especially the rod holders and area where you run the boat from.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> I want to know how the 5hp did as well. Planning on something similar with yamaha 9.9 four stroke.
> 
> @gandolf you gotta give us some more pics of that thing. Especially the rod holders and area where you run the boat from.
> 
> Thanks, Michael












few pictures from the glades. I will get some newer pics. I got a trolling motor and radio and few other items came out really well


----------



## Glenn CBAR (12 mo ago)

gandolf said:


> View attachment 72320
> just got this bad johnsen not to long ago!


I am selling one just like this for a friend. It has a 70hp tohatsu 3cyl that runs great hull is a 1999 I am wondering what they are worth. It’s in good shape. Any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

Use to have one back in the day nice boats


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

Glenn CBAR said:


> I am selling one just like this for a friend. It has a 70hp tohatsu 3cyl that runs great hull is a 1999 I am wondering what they are worth. It’s in good shape. Any ideas. Thanks.


 Damn i never saw this! I ended up selling mine last year for like 5k boat motor and trailer. Im sure if its in the condition of mine you will probably be a little more around the 6500 mark with the bigger motor


----------

